# IronMagazine Mega Posters Club! BAM! POW!



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations to ~RaZr~ on his 2,000th post! 










...

Wait. That's not the one. _Where was that?_ Ah, here it is...






CONGRATULATIONS!​
Thank you for contributing to *IronMagazineForums.com!*


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 10, 2012)

how come I never got an invitation to the mega posters club? 

Congrats razr


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)

And a _belated_...

CONGRATS TO LITTLE WING 
ON 30,000-PLUS POSTS!













P.S. All the mods got together and got you a little something...

*MADMANN IS GONE! BAM! POW!*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> how come I never got an invitation to the mega posters club?
> 
> Congrats razr



Honestly, everyone's a member. One post to 100,000 posts and beyond (if DGG hasn't nuked us all before then).


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

Greatest gift ever.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2012)

The gift that doesn't keep on giving


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> how come I never got an invitation to the mega posters club?



Hey, _what's that?_ Behind you! 

<quickly copies, pastes, looks casual>

CONGRATULATIONS TO VIBRANT 
ON 4,000 POSTS! BOOYAH!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Greatest gift ever.



7,000? Getting close.



Dark Geared God said:


> The gift that doesn't keep on giving



Nine grand? Not quite there.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## gamma (Mar 10, 2012)

*ROLE MODELS *


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^^ Coming in hot on *1,000!* 

DGG, just 34 more  posts until *NINE THOUSAND!*      :bounce:


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 10, 2012)

I like where this thread is going


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 10, 2012)

Curt, much thanks for the shout out. At this rate, I should hit 5,000 by the end of the month 

Besides Prince, I wonder who has the most? LW? Zech? 
(I'm talking active members, not ones that have faded away...)


----------



## Imosted (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^i think LW has the highest post # after Prince


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2012)

You can see the complete list by Clicking on *community*-then-*members*-then-*posts*


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> You can see the complete list by Clicking on *community*-then-*members*-then-*posts*



That's a lot of work.   Spoon feed us the info.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>




ah ha. so it's RARE that a female talks as much as the guys.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And a _belated_...
> 
> CONGRATS TO LITTLE WING
> ON 30,000-PLUS POSTS!
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

it r sad that some of those posters aren't posting as much. i used to go in Rocco's
thread and check out the babes.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

who is this GautamRana guy


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 11, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> who is this GautamRana guy



Hahaha I just noticed that as well. 

Hey congrats! All you have left is Min0 to pass up. I haven't seen burner02 or P-Funk posting lately. 

I don't see anyone passing up Prince or that "Gaut" guy anytime soon


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 11, 2012)

congrats Mino.

technically im my opinion, you are the top poster because prince gets a lot of posts from the auto welcome post in the new members section.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks.

I passed him once, that was when my other half posted as much as I did.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

that's funny right there ^  i hope you screen capped it.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> that's funny right there ^  i hope you screen capped it.


I didn't think about, it was during the Foremanrules post whore days.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2012)

Stout numbers. Even if I added my posts from other sites I would likely be sub 30,000.


----------



## hypno (Mar 11, 2012)

GautamRana 4 billion + posts in just over 1 year? I am too lazy at the moment to do the math but just the same. Not physically possible. Okay just off the top of my head thats about 10 million posts a day. Way too funny though 

Congrats to all of you and thank you as well for sharing knowledge with us!


----------



## squigader (Mar 11, 2012)

Curt, you're an upstanding guy. You actually remembered his request for a congratulations on his 2k (when you gave me one for my 1k).

Much props. You give this place some honest soul.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2012)

squigader said:


> Curt, you're an upstanding guy. *You actually remembered *his request for a congratulations on his 2k (when you gave me one for my 1k).
> 
> Much props. You give this place some honest soul.



My memory is normally garbage, unfortunately.

Thankfully, this board has a great group of people -- yourself included, of course -- who make for great entertainment, information, and camaraderie!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations to gamma 
on 1,000 IronMagazine posts!
(Well, _999_. )


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2012)

2,000 quality posts 
from sassy69!
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2012)

hypno said:


> GautamRana 4 billion + posts in just over 1 year? I am too lazy at the moment to do the math but just the same. Not physically possible. Okay just off the top of my head thats about 10 million posts a day. Way too funny though
> 
> Congrats to all of you and thank you as well for sharing knowledge with us!


I think at one point Foremanrules was doing 1000 posts a day.... he really started flying when he started using his numbered patent response system....

it was something like 
1 = True Story
2= Read the stickies dummy
3 = Min0 Lee made me sit down to pee
4 = Big Dyl is an Emo Fag so don't listen to him
etc, etc


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2012)

...

True Story

(learnin frum da masta! )


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2012)

CONGRATS TO MANICLION ON 25,000 FREAKIN POSTS! 










*L-R:* Little Wing, Zaphod, GFR, me, Syn, DGG, XYZ
​maniclion's fans show up to congratulate him on his epic _postedness! _​


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 2, 2012)

I noticed that I'm missing....


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> I noticed that I'm missing....



(points)

_Found you!_ There you are, Big Smoothy!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2012)

And you're going to have to wait until your _5,000th post_, brother. lol

(ducks, runs, hides)


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations on 1,000 IronMagazine posts,
Diesel618!


----------



## hypno (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you give a shout out to the 1000 goofy posters?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2012)

hypno said:


> Do you give a shout out to the 1000 goofy posters?





_Yes.
_





 CONGRATULATIONS TO HYPNO ON 1,000 GOOFY POSTS!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 14, 2012)

1000 goofy posts are better than what some of these guys have to offer.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> 1000 goofy posts are better than what some of these guys have to offer.



Was just kidding about the goofy part.
And 1,000 or _3,000_, it's fun to recognize people who contribute to the board.  Thank you, *Pittsburgh63*.​










Congrats on 3,000 _quality_
IronMagazine posts, Pittsburgh63!​


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 14, 2012)

haha.. Thanks Curt!!!


----------



## hypno (Apr 15, 2012)

Woo hooo I feel like


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 20, 2012)

post #5000.





I officially have no life


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> post #5000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whore!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> post #5000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS TO VIBRANT 
ON FIVE THOUSAND _PLUS _
IM POSTS! W00T!!1!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2012)

Vibrant, _you_ have no life? What does that say about me? Twice the posts as you then _half _the life? 

Seriously, thank you for contributing to these forums. IronMagazineForums.com is better for your presence here, good sir.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> post #5000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Place wouldn't be the same without you my friend.!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 21, 2012)

Do me!  Do me!

I have fewer posts that some people who've been here this long, but it's only because all my posts contain actual substance.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 21, 2012)

Crono1000 said:


> Do me!  Do me!
> 
> I have fewer posts that some people who've been here this long, but it's only because all my posts contain actual substance.



*Crono1000* 




                              Peelosopher                          




                                                            Join Date Feb 2003
Posts 6,377    
                                  Rep Points                      49816078
























































































Over 6000 posts of substance


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2013)

*IronMagazine Forums Monster Posting Machines!*

Congratulations to titan on 1,000+ IronMagazine posts!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2013)

^^^^ Closing on 35,000 posts _and fast!_


----------



## sneedham (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations titan

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tommygunzthomas (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats man


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 8, 2014)

Back in the day.....


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations to 1HungLo on 1,000 IronMagazine Posts!











​Thank you for posting! A forum is nothing without members who participate.


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 11, 2014)

curt james said:


> congratulations to 1hunglo on 1,000 ironmagazine posts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



many thanks! It has certainly been a pleasure.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm feeling a little sad...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 11, 2014)

sneedham said:


> I'm feeling a little sad...
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!



Cheer up bro!


----------

